# Dead grass



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Did it clear up yet? It sound like it may have been the Rid-x was the field backing up a bit when you double dosed it. That would bring it up closer to the grass. For the lawn I would recommend watering to dulite and enzymes or toxins but for the field this wouldn't be wise if it border line. The lawn probably will come back on it own.


----------

